# Making of A123 Li-ion Battery 48V 30AH



## stone3333 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## sokon (Sep 15, 2011)

hello,

my first impression is that your connecting method is not so good for higher discharge rates? Have you tested resistance of your connections?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, I agree! Do not try and pull any large amount of amps through those connections, the tab connectors will melt. JMO.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Any time you to a central BMS like that with high power batteries, you should fuse those sense leads as close to the battery as possibly. If one falls of, gets shorted or something, there's nothing except the resistance in the wire to stop the current from flowing.... and until that wire melts through, nothing will stop it.


----------



## stone3333 (Feb 15, 2012)

In that case, are there any example in this forum (with photo) able to show me the best way to assemble the battery?


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Have a look at rwaudio's work here and at http://electricporsche.ca/ he is dealing with cells with cut off tabs.


----------

